# HELP! Imported MP3s skipping in Final Cut Express!



## drunkmac (Jan 4, 2004)

Ok I have this DVD and it needs to be finished by TONIGHT.

Just 2 problems.

I imported 2 songs in MP3 format and after rendering and exporting via Quicktime, they still skip as they did when i watched the movie in FCE.

I need to get them not skipping so they work properly! Let me know how.

Also, Instead of running this movie out of FCE into a Quicktime movie and then using iDVD to burn it, is there a way to burn to DVD in FCE? Thanks.


----------



## quiksan (Jan 4, 2004)

drunkmac said:
			
		

> Ok I have this DVD and it needs to be finished by TONIGHT.
> 
> Just 2 problems.
> 
> ...





you need to convert them into the aiff format, w/ 48KHz and 16 bit stereo, using iTunes.
THEN import them to FCE.  this makes the audio files prime for movie quality.  mp3s are the wrong compression, and FCE has to convert them on the fly - but doesn't do the best job.

hope that helps you out.  good luck.


----------



## Androo (Jan 4, 2004)

yea that should work i agree


----------



## brianleahy (Jan 4, 2004)

I had that same problem, and used the solution quiksan described.  Very annoying; no idea why that happens.  iMovie doesn't have that problem....


----------



## quiksan (Jan 4, 2004)

oh, also, if you're trying to use audio from iTMS, since it's copy protected you cannot convert it.  so you have to go the long way around - burn it to a cd, then rip it back to your computer, then convert to aiff.  it's a pain, but when I want to use my purchased music in a movie, that's how I have to do it.


----------

